# Hardwarenahe Programmierung



## bernd (8. Okt 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
Mit Java kann man ja so fast alles machen, bis auf Hardwarenahe Programmierung.
Gibt es dafür eigentlich einen Grund?
Und soll es in Zukunft auch so bleiben oder ist da was in der Mache?
 ???:L


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Okt 2004)

Der Grund ist Plattformunabhängigkeit, und ich glaube, dass soll Java auch bleiben.

Du kannst JNI benutzen oder schauen, was es auf http://java.sun.com noch so für packages zum Download gibt.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (8. Okt 2004)

Natürlich gibt es dafür einen Grund: die Plattformunabhängigkeit.

[Edit]Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke. [/Edit]


----------



## meez (8. Okt 2004)

Zudem eignen sich OO basierte Hochsprachen nicht für Hardware nahes programmieren...


----------



## bernd (8. Okt 2004)

Das würde bedeuten das jede Programmiersprache die Plattformunabhängig ist
diese Einschränkung hat!
 :meld:


----------



## bygones (8. Okt 2004)

genau *g

wenn du Hardwarnah proggen willst (und der Thread mit dem CD laufwerk ist ein Indiz) - überleg dir lieber C zu lernen als Java !


----------



## meez (8. Okt 2004)

bernd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das würde bedeuten das jede Programmiersprache die Plattformunabhängig ist
> diese Einschränkung hat!
> :meld:



Ja...Sherlock Holmes...


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Okt 2004)

Das hast du gut erkannt :wink:  :applaus:

Edit: Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke


----------



## bernd (8. Okt 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> genau *g
> 
> wenn du Hardwarnah proggen willst (und der Thread mit dem CD laufwerk ist ein Indiz) - überleg dir lieber C zu lernen als Java !



Nun gut das mit dem cd Laufwerk war so ne Idee,
hatte gedacht das mach ich mal eben .
Das es allerdings so "kompliziert" wird hatte ich nicht gedacht!


----------



## thE_29 (8. Okt 2004)

trotzdem versteh ich immer noch net warum es bei dir net geht bei mir und den anderen kollegen aber schon....

entweder liegts an der XP home edition (was ich aber net glaub) oder an jdk 1.5.......

achja, ich bin grad wieder am überlegen ob ich mich mit assembler rumquähle  hab heute schon die cpu geschwindgkeit ausgelsen


----------



## bernd (8. Okt 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> trotzdem versteh ich immer noch net warum es bei dir net geht bei mir und den anderen kollegen aber schon....
> 
> entweder liegts an der XP home edition (was ich aber net glaub) oder an jdk 1.5.......
> 
> achja, ich bin grad wieder am überlegen ob ich mich mit assembler rumquähle  hab heute schon die cpu geschwindgkeit ausgelsen



Das lässt Dir keine Ruhe was?
Ich find mich einfach damit ab das es mit Java alleine nicht geht.
Und jetzt noch mit C anzufangen nur wegen dem Laufwerk... ich denke ich nutze die Zeit lieber um
mit Java noch was weiter zu kommen.
Aber vielen Dank für die super Hilfe!
 :applaus: 
Gibt nicht viele die so viel Gedund haben!


----------



## Roar (8. Okt 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> achja, ich bin grad wieder am überlegen ob ich mich mit assembler rumquähle  hab heute schon die cpu geschwindgkeit ausgelsen



 :applaus: 

cpu auslesen plattformunabhängig? wenn ja kannste mir ja mal rüberschicken


----------



## thE_29 (8. Okt 2004)

ich habs auf der linux maschine noch nicht getest und ich bekomme statt 2.66 -1638 oder sowas, aber auf der amd xp 2.2 gehts!
muss mir das noch anschaun 

edit: aber erst nächste woche


----------



## Roar (8. Okt 2004)

naja ob das plattformunabhängig ist weisst du doch ob die interrupts die du benutzt vom bios sind oder von dos....

ob das dann auch geht is ne andere sache


----------



## thE_29 (8. Okt 2004)

naja, es sind halt keine windows inlcludes dabei 

das ist ja schon mal gut


----------

